# Verlauf erstellen Sternfürmig



## mastertealc (27. März 2005)

*Verlauf erstellen Sternförmig*

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich diesen sternenförmigen verlauf hin wie auf dem photo suche schon ewig danach !
http://www.pixelpost.org/devfiles/42_screen_shot.jpg 


wie heißt den dieser effekt bzw. wie oder mit was wird er am einfachsten erstellt!

danke im voraus

micha


----------



## fluessig (30. März 2005)

*Re: Verlauf erstellen Sternförmig*

In PS hab ich das annähernd hinbekommen (ist aber noch nicht perfekt).
Zuerst hab ich ein Bild mit senkrechten Streifen erstellt (ähnlich wie bei TV-scanlines nur eben senkrecht). Darauf hab ich dann den Filter Polarkoordinaten angewendet. Sieht wie gesagt nicht perfekt aus, weil die Strahlen irgendwie nicht gleichmäßig dick sind.

Hier noch ein Bild zum veranschaulichen (den Kreis in der Mitte hab ich nachträglich gemacht):


----------



## mastertealc (30. März 2005)

Danke für Tip warum bin ich den nicht selbst darauf gekommen.

thx


----------

